# Has anyone been to Morocco in their motor home?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Has anyone been to Morocco in their motor home? We are hoping to go for approx 7 weeks commencing early November and any info would be greatly received. Also, is it better to take the ferry from Dover to Calais then drive through France to Spain or would you say a better idea is to take the ferry from Portsmouth over to Bilbao and therefore cut out the drive through France? Just wondered what the cost difference would be when you take into account your diesel and your driving time, wear and tear on vehicle etc?

Thanks.

Sonesta


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We haven't been, but I am pretty sure that DonMadge has been. Might be a good idea to get in touch with them.
Think they have got some photos in their album too


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I was going to suggest DonMadge. But he seems to have disappeared. I also was going to suggest Detourer who organises tours of Morocco. But again. He seems to have gone missing. Probably all that Hot Sun and too much Vino. :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I do believe Don is off on his travels again, this time to Australia, not one to let the grass grow is Don :wink: 

pete.


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi Sonesta,
Detourer is definitely the man as he has spent many years as a Morocco tour guide including with parties of motorhomes. I think he lives in Malaga.
I have been corresponding with him about a few things and am writing to him again today, although he might be away on one of his tours!
We are going mid November for about three months for the first time, and have lots more questions as you probably do!
I can't help you much regarding the journey from UK as we will be going from our home in Valencia. I think you may find driving better than the long ferry trip.
I have already done a lot of research and have just received Morocco guides and maps from Amazon.
I will be pleased to try and answer any questions(blind leading the blind?).
Peter.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Peter, that is very kind of you. Are you going with an organised tour or are you, like us, doing it independently?

I have, like yourself, been buying the relevant maps and guide books in readiness for our trip and have recently read a fantastic and interesting report in the new Out and About magazine which is published by the same people who publish the MMM magazine. It is a really brilliant 2 part report covered in depth over the September and October 2005 issues. It has been written by a couple who toured Morocco in their touring caravan towed by their 4 x 4 and it is wonderfully interesting and really gives a fantastic insight into driving around Morocco and the interesting places to visit and wild camping spots etc. To be frank I would suggest you contact the publishers for back issues of this magazine as I feel it would be a tremendous guide for anyone touring around this fascinating country. It will make a very useful reference guide and we are taking the 2 issues with us. I have posted the magazine publishers email address for you and maybe if you email them you might be able to purchase copies of the 2 particular back issues. Their email address is Out&[email protected]

You lucky thing being able to go for 3 months, I truly wish we could and I would love to be out there for Christmas and New Year but business commitments do not allow for this I am sorry to say. Also, my family would not like it at all if Mum and Dad weren't back for Christmas and to be honest I would not like to be parted from them either at such a family time of year but I would so love to spend longer than 6 - 7 weeks travelling around Morocco. Never mind, I am sure a lot of people will think we are very fortunate to be able to take as long as we are planning off work - so I do really appreciate this opportunity.

We once went on a package holiday, about 4 years ago to Morocco and although we only had a week there, we absolutely loved the Country and found the whole experience fascinating. Agadir was rather more commercialized but when you drive out of the area you pass through villages and towns that are like scenes from the Bible. Parts of Morocco were really biblical and it was almost like travelling back in time thousands of years. When you are there it is really hard to believe that you are not that far, in terms of flying time, from the UK - it is such a varied and diverse Country that you could almost believe you were in a completely different century altogether.

I hope you enjoy your trip Peter and who knows we may even bump into one another. We ought to have some kind of sticker displayed in the window so that if our paths cross we may recognize one another!

Thanks once again and if you hear of anything that you think might be beneficial then please keep me informed and I shall do likewise.

Sonesta


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

At the york show they told me the october issue of out and about was sold out, wether they meant at the show or countrywide I do not know.

Olley


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Not suprised Olley - it's a great magazine.

Sonesta


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

We are going to Morocco the easy way(we think) for our first time and will be sticking to the the western part to visit places whose names we've heard of! Had thought of joining one of Detourer's organised trips but they are mostly off the beaten track. Maybe we shall do that next time. Bet that's far more interesting.
If you see a H/R Admiral(haven't seen another one about) towing a Smart, that'll be us!!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sonesta yes it is quite a good mag, the series on morocco was excellent, we are going with detourer in june (hopefully) but my wife is very apprehensive.

I keep telling her about people like yourself going alone, so it must be safe, but she takes alot of convincing, hope you have a great time, perhaps when you return you could post details of the trip?

Olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Don is due home on or around 2nd October. 


Motorhomer


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Will look out for you Chellaman. It will be nice if we bump into one another.

How do you find it towing a Smart car Chellaman? We have a Swift Kontiki 645 and we ourselves have just bought a Smart car but my hubby is reluctant to take the Smart to Morocco, I would love us to as I am sure it would be brilliant when wanting to visit small towns and villages which are difficult to negotiate with a large motorhome, but hubby is apprehensive about towing it all that way and as we will be wild camping as much as we can, I think he is wary about going off in the Smart and then leaving our beloved motor home behind. If we were staying on campsites most of the time I don't think he would worry so much. I will try and persuade him though and I would be interested to hear from others who tow Smart cars and what they think? We have a Bantam trailer especailly designed for towing a little Smart - so any tips would be welcome. We have not towed the Smart yet as we only got our towbar fitted 2 weeks ago but we are taking our little Smart for its first tow this weekend! By the way - aren't the Smarts brilliant? I was suprised just how much room they have inside them - just like a little Tardis!

Olley, did your wife read that report? I am sure once she gets there and sees just how fascinating the country is, she will love it and I bet very soon any nerves or apprehensions will disappear. To be honest I would be more apprehensive about touring around Spain as there are forever reports about break ins and attacks on people touring around in motor homes and it seems that most motorhomers know someone who has experienced some crime against them whilst travelling around Spain. I know when we went to Spain last January we met quite a few people who had suffered some kind of crime against them. One couple was asleep in the motorhome (at a service station) and someone broke into their cab and stole their mobile phone and another elderly couple had had quite a savage attack on them by a man who demanded money from them whilst wielding a knife or Stanley knife. The lady tried to fend him off as her husband was disabled and she suffered knife wounds as a result. This was once again in a service station that they had camped overnight in. We heard of several other attacks and attempted break ins too and many instances were whilst stopping over at service stations, but not all.

All in all, like most places it pays to be vigilante at all times but I do not think from what I have read so far that Morocco has a particularly high crime rate. My main concern will be someone trying to sell me hashis or whatever they call it? Lol 8O

Anyway, I am sure we will all have a great time and the experience of a life time.

Sonesta


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Morocco Motorhome*

Hi

Just back today from an 11 day Motorhome tour (6 vehicles)............As always fantastic......great time and no problems........just a few "repairs" to client vehicels on route...........

Not had time to read thread.........just ask if you have questions.....

I am over there again with motorhomes (in case you miss me :lol: ) 8th Oct, 5th Nov, 6th Dec and 15th Jan etc etc............

Ray


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi Sonesta,
We tow our Smart with an A-frame, but have only done about 4000miles so far.
It is very convenient in that you don't know it's behind you weightwise and is very easy to move manually into position. Another advantage is that, when turning corners, because it's so narrow , it always stays between the tracks of your rear wheels(hope that sounds clear!). This may not always be the case with a trailer! Anyhow, a rear view camera is a must for peace of mind.
Believe me, towing a Smart with an A-frame is an absolute doddle!
It is now totally legal in UK and I think the Continentals are tending to ignore it.
In France, we have seen police looking, but probably out of curiosity.
In Barcelona, we were pulled over on a motorway. The Guardia Civil entered, checked that we had documents for both vehicles(but didn't actually scrutinise them), and then bade us adios!!!
Obviously, we can't use our RV as local tranport and the idea from the start was to tow a car. If you are careful about where you pitch, you can wander off quite happily. This applies to most sites in the UK, and France and Spain where you usually have neighbours! No way would I wild camp alone and go and leave it!
In Morocco, I believe there are some safe sites but we shall again make sure we have neighbours.
I also understand that it is common, with permission, to pitch at private residences, and maybe a small payment buys some supervision!
Some of the above is conjecture because I haven't been there yet!!!
However, I find the unknown and the anticipation to be a large part of the fun.
I have had a PM from Detourer who is back from a Morocco trip, and he says he will write a general reply for all later. 
Peter


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Morocco Motorhome Info*

Hi All

As I said, just back from another great Moroccan Mhome tour.........Stayed east 'ish and made it to the great Dunes at Erg Chebbie, did both Todra/Dades Gorges and wild camped with the apes in the Cedar Forest.........

Anyway, I see a number of you are off over there soon. I have had a few PM's and read thread, so:

Cueta is by far the best crossing taking around 40 mins. Border has cleared up its act and should take no more that 30 mins to do formalities. Do have origonal docs or you will not cross into Morocco.

Ferry cost for open return has jumped some.........Med-size Mhome around 375 euro, with trailer/smart 450 euro. RV+Smart = ouch.

Smart Car will be great for towns etc. Unleaded fuel everywhere.

Security is NOT an issue, even when wilderness camping. Very low crime rate in Morocco and almost nil regarding vehicles.

Ramadan is from around 5th Oct for 29 days, but should have little effect on travellers.

Pets?.......over recent months I have seen abandoned dogs at the Moroccan side if the border (heartbreaking!!)...........I also saw on this last trip signs reminding that you need full documentation, chip and paperwork for your pets to return from Morocco into Spain. I have for many years taken either or both of my Dobermans over with me and never had a problem coming back..........only asked for paperwork once and even then it was not looked at. Saw dogs/cats on ferry this week...........Don't know true answer !!!!................sorry

Massive infrastructure (road) improvements in Morocco over recent years so no problem at all......better than most UK/Spain roads!!

Fuel (diesel) in Cueta = 72 e Litre. Morocco is around 7.2 Dhr Ltr (16 Dhr = £1). Spain just over 1e Ltr now 

Insurance available at border at around 1200 Dar for 10 days !!. But cheaper for long periods. I will try and find out 3 month cost when over again next month.

No Gas/Lpg at fuel stations..........Possible at depots outside large towns. For cooking etc gas bottles/gas is cheap.

Most campsites are pretty bad, you are just paying (cheap) for a secure area. Mecknes city site is "OK" but not good as is Fez. No site in Marra but some hotels will let you park in their areas for small fee. Having said that there are an increasing number of Euro/Moroccans investing in sites, and these are very good. Just look before you book and then ask others on site where else was good. Wilderness camp away from roads......just pull off and venture along a track!. We have never been refused overnight (or longer) near hamlet or farm. Try it.....you will have a fantastic experience.

Weather starts to break up a touch from Nov and can have some heavy rain.......only last a short while but roads get deadly and can flash flood......best to sit-it-out and await the sun. Some high Atlas crossings/passes (Tizi) may be closed for periods.

pens are great for kids, but do not throw them from vehicle windows. Cigs are good when asking for info etc. If you have room a sack of cast-off's and shoes will go down really well. Drop off a box of pens/rulers etc at a village school and see their faces :lol:

Beer is available in a very few shops if you ask around and is about 1e a small can. But like cheap stuff.....Moroccan wine is good if you know what you are looking for.

Saw very few (none) other Mhomes in Morocco on this last trip. But we do tend to stay away from "tourist" areas...................by the way, when I/we say our tours are "off the beaten track" that does not mean off road.......just away from the normal haunts, more real Morocco!

PM me for info/phone number of our ferry agent..........you may get a discount.

We have a good garage/repair system in Morocco and helpful agents but that is obviously for our tours. However, PM for my Moroccan phone number, as we will always help if we can and are in country.

If you go inland (quite a way) as far as Source Blue Du Meski (Near Er Rachidir) PM/phone me. Second home and base/office at your disposal.

My own view is that the coastal side is a bit much for an extended tour, say more than a few weeks, unless you like sitting in the sun all day! And what campsites there are get full of German/French..........Mmmmmm, best stop there :roll:

Inland Morocco is fantastic and the people friendly and welcoming.

Phewwww........need to go and lie down.............. :roll:

Ray


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ray,
Many thanks yet again for your very informative post.
Will definitely take one of your trips one day soon, but will stick to my pending solo plan for now.
I wonder if the abandoned dogs you have seen have been "adopted" temporarily by people just for their stay in Morocco? Just a thought.
Peter.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

HI Detourer,

What a wonderful, informative and helpful post I really enjoyed reading it. I bet you were shattered after writing all that lol 

We cannot wait to go to Morocco in November and we hope to keep well away from all the touristy bits. We want to see the real Morocco and got a small taster of this when we spent a 7 day package hol there a couple of years or so back. We thought Morocco was really fascinating and the people were lovely and in certain parts it almost felt like we had travelled back in time several centuries!

May I ask you about calor gas in Morocco? We do not have the facilities to use LPG and so we are a little worried about running out and not being able to get supply. Can you actually buy calor or the equivalent out there and if not what do you do about gas if you run out? We went to Spain in January but the 2 bottles we took along just about lasted us the 2 weeks we were away but obviously with us going for 7 weeks to Morocco we will need to buy more during our stay.

Thanks again for a brill report. :lol:

Sonesta


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*morocco*

Hi Sonesta, there is no problem in getting your gas bottles filled in morocco i get mine refilled at a gas depo about 10k north of agadir cost 96 diram for 13k bottle 48 for a 6k.Gas can also be obtained at Nador, Mohammedia, Sidi Ifni, Safi, and Taza, i have not used these depots myself they were listed in a german magazine. Another way to get gas if in or near Taghazout is below the campsite on the beach there is a shop which will hire you a full bottle for 150d when you return the bottle they refund 100d you omly need to buy a regulator cost about 45d


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks smiler that is really helpful and is very much appreciated.

Do you travel to Morocco quite often and if so can you tell me if there are any special documents we need in order to enter the Country other than the normal passports? I assume we need to take our original motor home documents but would like to know exactly what, if anything we will have to show before we can cross the border?

Thanks again 

Sonesta


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*morocco*

Hi Sonesta,i have spent the last two winters in morocco approx 3 months each trip,documents required are the logbook and most important a green card for at least the duration of your trip obtainable from your insurance co you will also need to complete a temporary vehicle admission form which will be given to when you book the ferry although its in french its straight forward to understand.If you feel a bit daunted about all this do as i do swollow your pride and let one of the people that will stop you at the point of entry complete all the forms for you pay them a few euros in my opinion its well worth it,I travel from algeciras to tangier ibook with STA who are found just off junction 112 on the n340 they are behind carrefour he sells at a 35% discount last year i paid 220 euros return for 2 people and a 6m van.If you cannot find the office the owner will soon find you as he cruises the area looking for vans going to morocco.You can also stay the night out side his office or in the liddl carpark,do not use the carrefour carpark as they are anti MH even if you want to shop there.Also check with your ins co to see if they extend breakdown and recovery to morocco i know that Comfort do .Hope this is of some help


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Morocco*

Hi Sonesta (Cellaman)

Just jumped in as I pass the comp...........

Yes, you will need your origonal vehicle documents.......but all you will need at the boirder is vehicle reg. Insurance available at small office in border area.

You will need to fill in a "temp vehicle import doc" that is availble at border as well as your personnel entry form....also available there.

I will PM my Spain and Morocco phone numbers and that of our office/agent in Morocco..............just in case :?

I will also PM details of our ferry agent at the docks.........you may get a discount.

Smiler is quite right about gas filling........I think I mentioned much the same........be a bit aware and watch the filling (if you can) equipment can be a bit suspect and we have had at least one bottle inlet wrecked !

Ray

Sonesta...I notice you are crossing over early Nov. I have another small group crossing on the 4th or 5th..........If you wish you can join us for rapid ferry and border formalities (free, of course).


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Morocco & Pets*

Just read your post with interest - oh wanted to have a visit to Morocco as part of our 6 month tour next year, but we'll have our dog with us and having read so much, we had decided not to go there. Can you give me any more positives about taking dog there, if so might make the trip for oh and have a couple of weeks there!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks smiler for all the info it's really appreciated.

Oddly enough our insurance company is Comfort and so thankfully we are covered for breakdown with the RAC whilst travelling around Morocco and of course they will issue us with a green card when we know our travel dates.

By the way, how did you find the weather in November/December?

Thanks again.

Sonesta


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta/Escaper

Don't know if your questions were directed at me......anyway.

Dogs........I live in Spain and have travelled in and out of Morocco with one or all of my 4 dogs at various times and never had a problem. Asked for paperwork once, but when I produced folder they shrugged me on........If you think it through I think strickliy speaking no UK based dog in/out Morocco on pet passport........I am at Morocco/Spain border every month, at least, and see loads of Euro/UK dogs going in and out....But, would you be prepaired to leave your pet at the border when leaving :roll:, probably not.

Weather.......Starts to change, cooler evenings, poss some rain (very heavy), snow in the Atlas, warm to hot days...............possible everything I think, but nothing to worry about............... 100% better than UK for sure :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well Detourer, what can I say, accept a great big THANK YOU. What a really kind and lovely offer of yours to be prepared to help us with the ferry and formalities and both my husband and myself are greatly touched by your kindness and we would be only too happy to accept your generous offer of assistance at the Moroccan border. We are leaving home (all being well) on October 31st and anticipate that we should reach the border around the dates you mentioned and so, if your are absolutely sure it wont be too much, on top of your own commitments, we would really appreciate your help with all the formalities etc. Thank you also for offering to give us telephone numbers of useful contacts in Morocco and I cannot thank you enough for being prepared to share your knowledge with us like this! You are a star :thumbup:

Sonesta :B-fly:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta

It really is no problem......and you will get a PM with details as soon as.

Yes, I do run a Mhome/4x4 touring business in Morocco.......and we get all the bookings we can handle........But I LOVE the country and people and am very keen and passionate about seeing it grow.......and to promote understanding............(we also support a number of remote schools/medic centers/villages). As you can tell from those that have already been, its a fantastic Mhome destination..........So, in short, if I can assist or give info.............even to those going solo or in private small groups I am only too happy.........

Look forward to meeting you.................


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Detourer, will look forward to meeting you too.

I would be more than happy to bring along some items that you would find useful to donate to your schools/villages etc. Please let me know what kind oif things you are looking for and it would give me great pleasure to make a contribution.

Sonesta


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Donations*

Ho Sonesta

Many thanks.................

As I said as a company/family we support and are sole provider to a number of projects..........A Berber village in a particulaly remote part of the High Atlas (they helped and gave me shelter many many years ago when I became trapped after a very severe storm), a mobile doctor ( who disperses care and treatment in the High Atlas) and a small and forgotten school for 6-10 year olds near the spring of Hassi el Bega, close the the Algerian border......(again, offered shelter and assistance during a storm some years ago).

Capital items we are OK with.........water pumps, large tools, gens etc.........

We are forever sourcing vital small items........bandages/plasters/etc etc for the doctor. We run his car and got him a motorbike last year........Village always needs childrens cloths, pens etc. Like I say, we take care of larger items.................But the school  almost totally forgotten........Not easy to reach but when we do we like to take a case or two of pens, pads, rubbers etc etc.........the teachers have it rough, so we take creams/shampoo/soap......and some nice womens clothes, anything to make them just _feel_ a bit better.......

I think if you wish something for the school would be nice........don't go out and buy stuff unless you have a good contact..........pens/pads etc a calculator or two etc.............I am also putting together a good first aid kit, you know what kids are like! If you do get some stuff together make sure you enclose some info and photo of yourselves. A brief family history is great...........the teaches love to make the connection......... Often you will get something back 

There is NO political or religious agenda...............I also run a project called "School Link".............where we link, with small gifts (each way) schools in Spain/UK to similar Morocco ones.........often firm contact is made and maintained. Small part in showing the young on both sides of the great divide that we/they are not all monsters. Mmmmmm.......I suppose a few would see that as a political agenda of sorts.

Ray


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Evening all,

Rays just about covered all the points for Morocco but I'll just say we never had any problems in Morocco at all. We always travel alone and got well off the beaten track at times and we felt safer in Morocco than we ever did in Spain. 

The people are very friendly and curious, as Ray has recommended try and get away from the tourist areas, it's an entirely different world out there.

One bit of advice if you get a gas bottle refilled in Morocco make sure you "gas it off" before using it. A couple of times we found the bottles were over filled. 

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 89481 (May 24, 2005)

*Morocco*

Hi Sonesta,
My wife & I spent 3 Months in Morocco & came back the middle of March this year. Security is not a problem, but don't leave anything outside your van overnight it would probable disappear. We never heard of anyone having a problem, they won't break into your van.
The camp sites are a bit grim but as already mentioned you are basically for a night watchman & don't rely on the power supply.
The best and newest camp site is Atlantic Parc. Opened last year, as good if not better than most in europe. Just 27 km north of Agadir.
Wild camping is not a problem.
If you can learn a little Moroccan they love but if you can speak French you will find in most places the locals do.
Beautiful country,
Cheers Nort


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi *SMILER* and* DETOURER*, Just want to say a big *THANK YOU* to both of you for all your help and assistance. I have reeived both of your detailed pm's and they have been really helpful and it was so kind of you Detourer to offer to help us with the ferry crossing etc.. I have pm'd you both in return but not sure if I have sent the pm's properly, so just in case you haven't received them I am saying thank you on here too. I really do appreciate all of your help both of you and you both have made a much looked forward to trip to Morocco even more exciting. Thank you, thank you thank you! You are both true gentleman!

Love

Sue (Sonesta) xx


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*morocco*

Hi Sonesta, just to say i received your pm thankyou, Smiler


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta

I also recieved your PM..............Look forward to seeing you early November.

Many thanks for the thanks...............It's what makes MHF such a great site. Only too pleased to help...........

Off again to Morocco in a few hours............as they say "someone has to do it", just pleased and happy its me :lol: 

Take care

Ray


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Have a safe and enjoyable trip Ray.

See you in November.

Sue


----------

